# Help with knife ID



## Carl Kotte (Apr 9, 2019)

Hello Yanagiba lovers,

Does anyone know what brand this 210 mm old half rusty thingy is? 










Help is much appreciated! All best


----------



## Carl Kotte (Apr 18, 2019)

Mystery solved: it is a Togoro by Fujitora.


----------

